# hand dishwashing soap recipe please



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

we hand wash our dishes, and i've had good success making laundry soap. so i was hoping some people here would be able to share their recipes for making soap for hand washing dishes. thanks.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

The only recipes I have seen call for either some amount of shampoo or castile soap, which is costly. 

I would love to see a recipe, too.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/09/how-to-make-your-own-dish-soap.html

I haven't tried this yet. I saw another one somewhere that used Ivory or Octagon either one, made same way. I guess adding the vinegar to the soap is key.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can make dish soap by mixing just the borax and the washing soda together from the basic laundry recipe, then diluting with water. You don't get a lot of suds, but you do get something that cleans. If you use the Fels Naptha with the product, it leaves a film, so leave it out of the laundry detergent recipe, and just use the other two products. Some people also add salt for "abrasion", but I like it without the salt.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gibbsgirl said:


> we hand wash our dishes, and i've had good success making laundry soap. so i was hoping some people here would be able to share their recipes for making soap for hand washing dishes. thanks.


If you are happy with your laundry detergent recipe, just use that. The object is to get the grease to become water soluble which is what any detergent does. Dont worry that it doesnt make lots of suds like store bought detergents do. Those are created by sudsing agents totally unrelated to the cleaning process, they are put there to make house wives believe they are buying a magic product.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I tried the recipe on Onegoodthingbyjillie and was not to pleased with it. I think the addition of the vinegar is why it did not work well. When I hand wash the dishes I put vinegar in the rinse water to cut the soap. The wash water would not wash many dishes before it was not working at all. I use octagon soap grated up and add a little baking soda with it and just use that and it works very well. I still put vinegar in the rinse water.


----------

